# How do you measure stance width?



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Just curious how people measure their stance width.
> 
> I ask because I measure from centre of one binding to centre of the other binding.
> However, when I bought a board last year, the shop offered to mount my bindings for me before I left. I told the guy 22.5 inches, and he mounted the bindings measured from the inside edge of each binding, meaning the stance was wider than I wanted.
> ...


Center to center. That shop guys was an idiot in my opinion.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

lonerider said:


> Center to center. That shop guys was an idiot in my opinion.


Nothing else makes sense; this is the only way to measure that would not be affected by size/shape/orientation of the binding.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

david_z said:


> Nothing else makes sense; this is the only way to measure that would not be affected by size/shape/orientation of the binding.


That's what I've always thought. No matter how you orient the binding, the centre is the constant and should be the basis of measure.

Whoa, that sounded too much like physics class! Sorry.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

measure edge to edge at the insert pack


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You measure C-C


----------



## edward14850 (Feb 23, 2014)

Why don't you measure from the inside most bolts?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

edward14850 said:


> Why don't you measure from the inside most bolts?


Why would you? Center to center is the only logical way to measure stance width.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

C to C 

Having trouble getting my head around how anyone could think otherwise and worse, we're discussing it. :dizzy:


----------



## edward14850 (Feb 23, 2014)

But if you are measuring from the inside most bolts that also makes a lot of sense. just like how you measure a skateboards wheelbase.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

edward14850 said:


> But if you are measuring from the inside most bolts that also makes a lot of sense. just like how you measure a skateboards wheelbase.


Really no, because on a lot of bindings you can get many different stance widths out of the same set of inserts. i.e. I can adjust my stance wider or narrower on the same inserts. Measuring from center of the binding to center binding is the most logical and sensible way.


----------



## edward14850 (Feb 23, 2014)

that actually makes more sense


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You do realize we are discussing "stance width" not set back. Stance Width is stance width no matter what "bolts / holes" you are using.

Center of Binding to Center of Binding, Stance width doesn't give a damn about anything else. We are not riding skateboards here.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

I measure from middle of the 4 bolts (that I use) to middle of 4 bolts. Seems most consistent to me.


----------

